# Tax rebate information anyone?



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted to see if anyone had a grasp of the tax rebates that are supposed to be available for conversion vehicles for the 2009 tax year. I seem to remember reading a post about it but I'm not sure.

Anyway, if anyone has a clue please respond to this post,

Thanks much


----------



## Gozer (Jul 3, 2008)

My understanding that we can get a 4000 dollar credit or deduction for parts purchased to perform an EV conversion


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

This is certainly news to me. Im quite a bit skeptical, but I wouldent mind being proved wrong in this case. Heck, id probably start building now vs waiting for summer...


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

after doing some research, i found this 



> *Conversion Kits (Section 1143):* The new law also provided a tax credit for plug-in electric drive conversion kits. The credit is equal to 10 percent of the cost of converting a vehicle to a qualified plug-in electric drive motor vehicle and placed in service after Feb. 17, 2009. The maximum amount of the credit is $4,000. The credit does not apply to conversions made after Dec. 31, 2011. A taxpayer may claim this credit even if the taxpayer claimed a hybrid vehicle credit for the same vehicle in an earlier year.


http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=206875,00.html


----------

